# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj nje emer per nje zog.

## stella_senza_cielo

*ju lutem kam nevoje per nje emer zogu.....sapo ma sollen nje...eshte i vockel akoma dhe nuk e di cfare gjinie eshte ...eshte me pupla te verdha dhe si portokalli.....

ju lutem me ndihmoni me nje emer...

respekte  te gjitheve,.....*

----------


## EnRy

na trego nje foto te zogut

Une psh shkurt zogut i theras poli :P

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

veja miri hahaha se bej shaka....

me te then te drejten kafshet nuk i du shume dhe emer per to nuk di...mundem te them motra ime ja ka ven qenit vet emrin chanel.....

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Qazim.. po pati bibilush
ndersa po pati feneck... veja Qazime..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*se nxjerr dot ne foto per momentin.....ju lutem ma gjeni nje emer se spo di si ta quaj..........hahahahaha...po cfare qazimi e qazime me thua more....dua emer te vecante...*

----------


## jessi89

Ta kesh me jete..lol...Do thoja  emeroje *Ori* meqe ka ngjyre portokalli.

----------


## Erlebnisse

une do ia vija "Pushverdhi", si zogu pushverdh i perrallave qe na tregonin kur ishim te vegjel :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

> une do ia vija "Pushverdhi", si zogu pushverdh i perrallave qe na tregonin kur ishim te vegjel))


*paske qene me nje mendje me mamin tim....po s'me pelqen pushverdhi se eshte emer i gjate.....dhe pushi shkurt sikur sme pelqen....

ori me duket lezetshem...ja te gjej dhe ca opsione te tjera....*

----------


## xfiles

çipi  :buzeqeshje:         .

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

veja ana po qe goc po qe cun veja flori

----------


## EnRy

veja   Kupi

----------


## xhori

pse nuk ja ven,  zogu i vogel

----------


## Jack Watson

veja Leshi  :ngerdheshje: 

emer qe mahet men  :perqeshje: , veja ne nder te kanarines time q m'ka nordh  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> veja Leshi 
> 
> emer qe mahet men , veja ne nder te kanarines time q m'ka nordh


te rroni vet

----------


## Jack Watson

> te rroni vet


flm

dyert i kemi te hapura per miqt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> *ju lutem kam nevoje per nje emer zogu.....sapo ma sollen nje...eshte i vockel akoma dhe nuk e di cfare gjinie eshte ...eshte me pupla te verdha dhe si portokalli.....
> 
> ju lutem me ndihmoni me nje emer...
> 
> respekte  te gjitheve,.....*


Pituku veja i perma te dy gjinite. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Beo.............

----------


## Izadora

te pelqen emri
pipo

----------


## [Perla]

ciu ciu  :perqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Vija Kiko,Susi,Benny,Yo-Yo,

----------

